

OpenSUSE Linux 12.2 for ARM released - Tsiolkovsky
http://news.opensuse.org/2012/11/06/opensuse-12-2-for-arm-final/

======
bitcartel
I imagine many Linux users are quite bemused at the speculation over rumours
of OS X switching from Intel to ARM. When put into context, it's not that big
a deal is it?

~~~
jsight
Getting Mac OS X to run on ARM is no big deal. I'm sure there are internal
test systems doing this already.

Getting the entire ecosystem moved over is a very big deal. I don't see how an
emulation approach can work this time, as the ARM chips would not be
significantly faster than the chips they are replacing.

------
andrewcooke
yay for opensuse. when they delayed 12.2 a few months back i switched to
ubuntu on both my laptop and desktop/firewall/mail router/fileserver. but
while i really like ubuntu on the laptop (seriously - unity is great), i
missed the way that opensuse's yast simplifies / unifies service management on
the main box (am i the only person in the world that expects to be able to
configure lvm over raid on install - ubuntu server couldn't handle what seemed
to be quite a reasonable config...). so when 12.2 came out i switched back to
opensuse. it's great, and i wish it were more popular with american audiences
- for me it's the perfect mix of ease of use and power.

sorry, a bit off-topic really. i just feel frustrated that it's seen as a
second class citizen compared to ubuntu and redhat, when in my experience
(having worked with both those and others) it's by far the best for my kind of
server/do-it-all use-case.

